# A letter



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's so sweet


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Here come the tears!!! So sorry


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. I am sure God has very special plans for your friend. Godspeed.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry for your lost. You will be together again one day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AlanP*

AlanP

I am so very, very, sorry.
It is so beautiful what your wrote.
I know my Smooch and Snobear are with your beloved pet.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful statement for your friend. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanP said:


> Dear God,
> I am returning a friend. Thank you for the years you allowed me to have him. I wish you could give me more time with him, but I know it is time to give him back. In returning him, I would like to ask one simple favor. Please make his body young again. Give him back the energy, and the exuberance he had as a puppy. And please give him to a little boy or girl who needs a dog to love, and be loved by, as much as I have loved, and been loved by, my friend.


Dear AlanP
Thank you for your beautiful letter. My Casey went back to God last week. I am sure he would meet your friend at the bridge and show him around. As he is new there too, I believe they would be good buddies.
Hugs


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, I know how you feel, we lost Dylan 6/27/11 and Frankie 9/22/11. Your letter really hit home, Thank You & Hugs!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. What a beautiful letter that speaks so true.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a beautiful letter. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

He definitely went back to God. Thankfully we will be reunited again and never again be without them.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

We shall meet them again. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I love your letter...very touching...very true!! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I am sorry that you lost your friend. I know how it feels, and I'm sure that all our buddies are young and happy again, running like crazy through some grassy field.


----------

